# FIV flame point in need of transportation



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

These posts have been on the FIV group I belong to. I just wondered if anyone here could help with transportation, or even better, adoption closer to where he is.

This was the first post last week:
Just received a call. There is someone standing at a clinic in 
Walnut Creek, CA with a flamepoint Siamese boy that they found. He 
just tested FIV+ and they are opting to euthanize. Trying to find 
a place for him to go FAST.
Kitty is healthy, insanely friendly, neutered and vaccinated, about 
1 or 2 years old.

This is the situation today:
On Sep 21, 2009, at 11:07 AM, susan_hoffman wrote:

Well, the only offer for this boy is Gary in Arkansas. And we have 
likely transport available in November. However, the person 
fostering this cat is getting a little frustrated -- her own cat 
peed on the bed and she thinks it is because of the presence of the 
flamepoint boy in the house -- and she's talking about putting him 
in a cage outside.
Sounds like I need to get him to Arkansas before November. Could 
anyone help with this?
Who all knows rescue-friendly airline personnel? That may be the 
way to go. Would like to get the cat from the San Francisco/Bay Area 
to the Little Rock, Arkansas area as soon as possible.

If anyone feels they could help please PM me.


----------

